# Vacuum sealed importance?



## DPH (Dec 4, 2018)

Curious here. I've always heard peptides should be vacuum sealed. True or not? Reason I ask is recently I came across some bpc-157 & it did NOT appear to be vacuum sealed. In past, I would initially stick needle in new vial with 100iu of air  in syringe, and the vial would suck it right up. This time, that didn't happen. It didn't suck up any air - not even 5 iu. So back to my Q - is being vacuum sealed of high importance regarding peptides (or at least bpc-157 in this instance)?

Thanks.


----------



## Thaistick (Dec 4, 2018)

It's not a 100 percent either way but generally if they don't have the equipment to vacuum seal the vials then they don't have the equipment to make peptides. Every time I've come across that the peptides were being bought in bulk and rebottled. Not good.


----------



## DPH (Dec 5, 2018)

Thanks Thaistick. 

Anyone else?


----------



## gogotren (Dec 8, 2018)

I think vacuum seal is more important with Gh.. but really ***`t have much to back that up with scientifically


----------



## odin (Dec 14, 2018)

I have used good peptides that didn't have a vacuum seal. So it's not as clear as good/bad. Although it's a sign of quality and for expensive items (hgh) I would expect it to be vacuum sealed.


----------



## Norditropin (Dec 14, 2018)

Used both variants for packing, didn't notice a diff personally. I do like it being vac tho.


----------



## sciroxx (Dec 15, 2018)

The vacuum is not necessary for the stability of the GH as it's not sensitive/reactive to/with oxygen.

Many production line simply include vacuum seal in their lyophilization process/machinery for materials who are sensitive to oxygen present


----------



## OGaddict (Dec 16, 2018)

sciroxx said:


> The vacuum is not necessary for the stability of the GH as it's not sensitive/reactive to/with oxygen.
> 
> Many production line simply include vacuum seal in their lyophilization process/machinery for materials who are sensitive to oxygen present




Thanks for this answer. Makes sense and Ive wondered about this also


----------



## ASHOP (Dec 19, 2018)

Used HGH both ways with equal results. Not sure the vacuum is a major factor at least as far as quality.


----------



## gunz78 (Feb 27, 2019)

seros don't com vacuum sealed... I think they can have vacuum or nitrogen


----------

